# Hello from Rancho Cucamonga, CA



## BudoTiger (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello all. Just wanted to introduce myself and say hi. Had to put traaining on hold for abit due to money probs and injury. Hoping to get back into MA in the next 2 months. Later

Ron


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello Ron, welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Jun 18, 2007)

Greetings Ron and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT and I would like to say that Rancho Cucamonga is a fantastic name for a city, where is it located?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome. Will you be training with Bill Lassiter or Dan Castro?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## seasoned (Jun 18, 2007)

welcome to the group


----------



## Hawke (Jun 18, 2007)

Greetings Ron,

Welcome to MT.  I love the name of your city.  Hope you get well soon and good luck with kung fu san soo.

Cheers.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  I hope you're situation improves quickly so you get back to it.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello from Northern LA County. I hope you can come back to MA soon.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome, Ron. Please be sure to let us know how it's going (health and training).


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## BudoTiger (Jun 28, 2007)

Joe Divola said:


> Welcome to MT and I would like to say that Rancho Cucamonga is a fantastic name for a city, where is it located?



Southern California about an hour outside Los ANgeles. And due to my supireme lack of memory i just posted again. hahahaha


----------



## Hawke (Jun 28, 2007)

hehehe


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 1, 2007)

Glad to meet ya,


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Be sure to make sure that you are helaed before getting back into things too heavy!


----------



## Leopard claw (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi and welcome, this is a great group!  Ah Cucamonga, know it well. I'm from the S.F. Valley.  Late!


----------



## bujin_shadow (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi All - I'm looking for some people to train with in our dojo in Rancho Cucamonga. I train in Ninjutsu (Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu) - authentic Japanese martial art.

www.iebujinkandojo.com


----------

